# New EA



## Dheath5 (Aug 27, 2015)

Good evening brothers,
I was initiated last night into EA. All I can say is "WOW"!! Such an eye opening experience!! I had been following this website since I became interested in Masonry. I am happy to join and be able to say Greetings Brother!!!


----------



## BroBook (Aug 27, 2015)

Now it is time to gather useful knowledge!!!SMIB


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 28, 2015)

Welcome to the family once adopted brother.


----------



## Dheath5 (Aug 28, 2015)

Thank you brothers, this is a real blessing.


----------



## goomba (Aug 29, 2015)

Welcome to the site and fraternity.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 29, 2015)

Welcome to the community here!


----------



## mrpierce17 (Aug 30, 2015)

Congratulations and welcome


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Aug 31, 2015)

Congratulations and welcome to the site


----------



## Andymac40330 (Aug 31, 2015)

Congrats and welcome


----------



## Dheath5 (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks bros.. I have realized that the easy part is done and now it is time to get to the real work!! But I am open clear minded  and ready for the knowledge.


----------

